# My Boss is My Ex's Sister...What to do?



## nowthinkpositive (Jun 18, 2011)

I have worked with my ex sister in law for 12 years. She is my boss. My divorce is recent (3 months ago). She and my ex have always been close. This past week of Xmas she was acting very cold to me at work. This is a first. She has always been like a sister to me and we have been close and she said she would not take "sides". Frankly I have been closer with Ex's family than my own so the divorce was like losing not only my husband but my whole family since I clearly don't do family functions since my ex brings his girlfriend now. The rest of the family still treat me like family but she is now over the past week acting "funny". Ex and I had a blow up over our 19 yr old son and where he would be Xmas Eve and I am wondering if that is why she is acting different to me. Maybe he said something to her? Am I being paranoid? 

I am the 2nd in command at my company (she is first) and my job pays really well. I expect her to retire in the next 5 years or so (she is 60) but I have like 20 more years to work (I am 47). I really love her but I hate this coldness. I don't want to leave my job as I need the stable income but it is killing me to have the constant tension. I dont like conflict and it's like a constant thorn in my side. All this is hard enough without the stress at work too. Should I say something to her? I am afraid it will make it worse. She is not a people person AT ALL (just like my ex).

What should I do? Advice please.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

more trouble than you're asking for...


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

this is a curious case wish you best of luck dude


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Does she have the authority to fire you?

Is there somewhere else in the company that you can move?

I would just keep doing the best you can do at work and start job hunting. You might never need to change jobs but at least you would open up options.


----------



## akira1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just be professional yet not cold.
Maybe set up a chance to talk.
You don't want this festering for 5 years.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Keep a private diary and document your day-to-day work activities and impressions. Realize that this diary is to protect yourself and to help you later with details should you find yourself in a legal(?) situation. For example, if you get fired and then sue for wrongful dismissal.

Careful what you write because it may come back and bite you. Keep the writing professional, knowing that the other side can take a look at it if you do sue.


----------

